# Metamorph only changes battery



## jane deaux (Nov 28, 2011)

I can't seem to use metamorph or ninjamorph to change anything except the battery icon. None of the
Other .zips cause a change. The file seems to go through and the picture changes in the framework-res
But nothing actually changes on the screen after reboot. I've also used ninja morph and changed several different apk. in framework or in twframework.

does anyone know if this even works on a galaxy s showcase? I'm rooted on gingerbread with cwm, ect.


----------

